
How I used edge computing to reduce server costs by 90% - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/how-is-used-edge-computing-to-reduce-server-costs-by-90-b77c8e365a22
======
mankash666
I don't think client side computation is "edge" computing. It's just client
side. But the 90% cost savings are indeed worthy of mention. Maybe edit the
title to reflect that?

